# Discolored nose - a puppy thing?



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm likely going to get this pup and was wondering about his nose. Will this coloring go away or is it anything to worry about?

Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You'll have to wait for the experienced breeders to confirm this - but his/her nose pigment is incomplete and I'd guess that it wouldn't come in completely black. It will hold you out of the show ring, but other than that I don't believe it indicates a health problem. Also, it could be what is called "snow nose" meaning that a good dose of sunlight daily may help it darken up. How old is this puppy?


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> You'll have to wait for the experienced breeders to confirm this - but his/her nose pigment is incomplete and I'd guess that it wouldn't come in completely black. It will hold you out of the show ring, but other than that I don't believe it indicates a health problem. Also, it could be what is called "snow nose" meaning that a good dose of sunlight daily may help it darken up. How old is this puppy?


Thanks for the reply. He's 5 weeks. He's going to be a companion dog and not show, so it sounds like it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know about the nose pigment, could it be that it just hasn't come in yet? Whatever color his nose turns out to be, he is adorable! Such a sweet looking puppy, he looks so soft!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Beamer has some pink pigment in his nose to.. I think its cute!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He is so stinkin' cute! At that age, I am not sure if he would ever get his black pigment. I've heard of some getting their full pigment later, but some don't. Like Lisa already said, I'm doubtful that it would be any reason for concern. It's a cosmetic issue and that's all. 

What a face!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh and one other thing - we'd be remiss if we didn't remind you to make sure that the parents have been health tested. You can check out the Havanese Club of America's web site for the list of tests but it includes xrays for hips, patellas, CERF (which is eyes) and BAER testing (which is hearing). I know there are others recommended as well, so please make sure your guy comes from healthy parents. It's just too heartbreaking if something goes wrong, so anything you can do to ensure the healthiest start to life is worth it.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks all. I'd heard about nose issues being indicators for health, but didn't realize pigment takes time to come in sometimes. 

Lisa, I checked out Mom's reg # to verify those tests yesterday. I've been lurking for a few days and have learned a lot from this forum. I'm SO glad I found it. I'm going to ask about the sire soon. Thanks for looking out for everyone. I've cried reading a few of the illness threads and can't even imagine what it would be like for the owners.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Cream puppies vary in the rate that the coloring comes in. Maybe it will and maybe it won't but if you look at his ancestors and how the other cream puppies did it should give you a good idea.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Tom, his mom's nose is completely pigmented and so is his brother's from the same litter. 
Do you know at what age the pigment should be in by?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Siggie...Did you post pictures of you Hav???


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, I did... I took it down b/c I wasn't sure how the breeder would feel about it b/c I haven't officially reserved him (deposit) yet. But I guess if I disclose that it should be okay?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, how cute!! How old is the puppy now? I remember waiting for Oreo to come home and that was so HARD, I was so giddy with anticipation! Pigment on no pigment, for a pet pup, your puppy to be, is just so darn cute!! All the best!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

whitBmom said:


> Awww, how cute!! How old is the puppy now? I remember waiting for Oreo to come home and that was so HARD, I was so giddy with anticipation! Pigment on no pigment, for a pet pup, your puppy to be, is just so darn cute!! All the best!


Thanks WhitB, I totally agree with you. I'm a graduate student and I've been dog crazy for a very long time, but with a crazy schedule, I did the responsible thing and waited. My mom started to feel sorry for me after seeing how I 'attack' my cousins' dogs and don't spend any time w/ the humans, so now that my schedule's calmed down (down to 2 courses and dissertation now) and I have the time to train, be home, etc, she suggested I get one. Imagine her and my dad's surprise when I said I wanted a Hav and they saw the prices. :doh:

I am having a hard time already waiting for him! It's getting to be the end of the semester; I've got research papers to grade, a major paper to write, and a law final to start studying for, but all I can do it read the forums, browse for doggie stuff, read training books, and daydream.  He'll be ready to come home Mother's Day weekend 5/10 and I can't wait. Mother's Day is somewhat appropriate too for the arrival of a furbaby, dontcha think? :biggrin1:

And errr... the answer to your original question: He's 5 weeks.

Your Oreo's adorable btw! Does he tolerate the shoes?


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh Siggie, he's too cute for words. As long as he's healthy who cares if his nose doesn't have all of the pigment. He will mature into a gorgeous dog that loves you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Siggie, he's just adorable. What a sweet face. Like everyone else said, who cares if his nose isn't completely black. He's a cutie just the way he is.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What a little fur angel!!! :angel: TOOOOO cute!!

So..Are YOU Siggie or is HE Siggie??? (I wish people would post a human name, even if it is made up for privacy...Lot's easier to address someone  )


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

imamurph said:


> What a little fur angel!!! :angel: TOOOOO cute!!
> 
> So..Are YOU Siggie or is HE Siggie??? (I wish people would post a human name, even if it is made up for privacy...Lot's easier to address someone  )


Sorry, I use siggie as a username a lot. I'm Ani (pronounced On-eee). He is going to be Toby unless I change my mind. I've been trying to think of alternatives and haven't found one I prefer more. 

I stumbled across some puppy pics of Gucci and they look similar to me. We'll see, I hope, if that continues. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

siggie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm likely going to get this pup and was wondering about his nose. Will this coloring go away or is it anything to worry about?
> 
> Thanks!


It won't affect his health and if you're smitten with him, go for it  Some lines can take a long time to fully color but he may stay the way he is.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi gets "snow nose" in the winter. It turns a light brown. It is now getting darker, so I guess it will go back to black.


----------

